

New Zeeland man is 3D printing his own Aston Martin - bprs
http://www.stuff.co.nz/motoring/videos/8995908/Kiwi-3D-printing-an-Aston-Martin

======
mr_spothawk
Obligatory Johnny Cash song:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIuo0KIqD_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIuo0KIqD_E)

Johnny Cash - One Piece at a Time (... and it wouldn't cost me a dime)

------
mfincham
s/Zeeland/Zealand/ please :)

~~~
czr80
Well, it does show a certain historical awareness... :)

------
themrdarknezz
So when will he be put in jail for piracy?

